# Problem mit Wegfindung



## guest_woody (11. Aug 2006)

Hallo zusammen!

Folgendes Problem:

Ich möchte einen Punkt von einer Position zur anderen wandern lassen. Er startete in der Mitte eines JPanel und soll dahin wandern wo mit der Maus auf das Panel geclickt wurde. 

Ich war nie besonders gut in Mathe, aber ich hatte mir das ganze so gedacht das ich den Richtungsvektor zum Ziel ermittel, davon den Einheitsvektor ermittel und dessen x und y werte zu meiner aktuellen Position addiere...

In meinem Gameloop rufe ich dafür folgende Methode an meinem Punkt auf


```
public void update()
	{
		if(currentLocation.x!=targetLocation.x||currentLocation.y!=targetLocation.y)
		{
			moving = true;
			Point motionVector = new Point(targetLocation.x - currentLocation.x, targetLocation.y-currentLocation.y);
			double laenge = Math.sqrt(motionVector.x*motionVector.x + motionVector.y*motionVector.y);
			Point motionVector2 = new Point(((int)Math.round(motionVector.x/laenge)), ((int)Math.round(motionVector.y/laenge)));
			currentLocation.x = currentLocation.x + motionVector2.x;
			currentLocation.y = currentLocation.y + motionVector2.y;
		}
		else
		{
			moving = false;
		}
	}
```

Leider wandert der Punkt selten auf einer geraden Linie zum Ziel. Wenn ich zur Visualisierung eine Linie von einer Position zur anderen male sieht man, das sich der wadernde Punkt erst von der idealen Linie entfernt und später wieder annähert. Wie bekomme ich es hin das der Punkt gerade zum Ziel wandert?

MfG,

Woody


----------



## moormaster (11. Aug 2006)

Das dürfte daran liegen, dass du die Richtung nicht 100%ig einhalten kannst; z.B. dann wenn du eigentlich 1.5 Pixel nach rechts und 2 nach oben wandern müsstest. Dein Figur wandert nur in ganzzahligen Pixelschritten seitlich bzw. vorwärts. Dadurch errechnest du mit jedem Schritt eine etwas andere Richtung, die zum Ziel führt.

Du  müsstest dir im Prinzip die ganze Zeit, bis die Figur sein Ziel erreicht, das Feld merken, wo sie ursprünglich herkam, und dann dich immer von diesem Feld aus in deine errechnete Richtung bewegen. Dann müsste er auch einer geraden Linie folgen.


----------



## guest_woody (11. Aug 2006)

Sowas hatte ich mir auch schon gedacht... Ich versuche es mal.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## guest_woody (11. Aug 2006)

Hallo nochmal!

ich habe jetzt eine zusätzliche Membervariable an meinem Punkt. Die Startposition. Sie wird gesetzt wenn ein eine neue Zielposition gesetzt wird. Meine Methode sieht jetzt so aus:


```
public void update()
	{
		if(currentLocation.x!=targetLocation.x||currentLocation.y!=targetLocation.y)
		{
			moving = true;
			Point motionVector = new Point(targetLocation.x - startLocation.x, targetLocation.y-startLocation.y);
			double laenge = Math.sqrt(motionVector.x*motionVector.x + motionVector.y*motionVector.y);
			Point motionVector2 = new Point(((int)Math.round(motionVector.x/laenge)), ((int)Math.round(motionVector.y/laenge)));
			currentLocation.x = currentLocation.x + motionVector2.x;
			currentLocation.y = currentLocation.y + motionVector2.y;
		}
		else
		{
			moving = false;
		}
	}
```

Jetzt bewegt sich der Punkt zwar schnurgerade, aber leider kommt er nie am Ziel an... Da war die Lösung vorher wenigstens in sofern besser, als das der Punkt immer genau am Ziel angekommen ist. Jetzt rennt er immer vorbei...

Vielleicht noch eine Idee wie ich das hin bekomme? Wie funktioniert denn Graphics.drawLine() intern? Diese Funktion findet ja auch immer eine genaue Strecke zwischen zwei Punkten...

Hat noch jemand eine Idee wie ich die Funktion besser hinbekomme?

MfG,

Woody


----------



## moormaster (11. Aug 2006)

guest_woody hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo nochmal!
> Jetzt bewegt sich der Punkt zwar schnurgerade, aber leider kommt er nie am Ziel an... Da war die Lösung vorher wenigstens in sofern besser, als das der Punkt immer genau am Ziel angekommen ist. Jetzt rennt er immer vorbei...



Dein Problem hier ist immernoch, dass du von der gegenwärtigen Position aus deine Richtung fortsetzt. Dadurch bewegst du dich auch nicht genau auf der Geraden entlang. Du musst wirklich von dem Startpunkt ausgehen, von dem aus du die Richtung berechnet hast:

S + n*v = C

wobei S der Startpunkt ist, C ergibt den Punkt, wo sich dein Objekt nach n Schritten befindet, wenn es in Richtung v läuft.
v ist hier der normierte Richtungsvektor (also von der Länge 1).

Ein weiteres Problem ist:

Das dürfte daran liegen, dass sich dein Objekt ja immer genau um die Länge des Richtungsvektors bewegt. Wenn der Abstand zwischen Start und Zielpunkt sich nicht ohne Rest durch die Länge des Richtungsvektors teilen lässt, dann läuft er, wie du bemerkt hast, am Ziel vorbei.

Das heisst, du müsstest immer überprüfen, wie weit dein Objekt noch von seinem Ziel entfernt ist (Satz des Pythagoras),
Wenn dein Objekt vom Ziel so weit entfernt (oder sogar weiter entfernt) ist, wie der Richtungsvektor lang ist, dann kannst du dein Objekt wie gehabt einmal um die Länge des Richtungsvektors weiter wandern lassen. Wenn die Strecke kürzer ist, als der Richtungsvektor, dann bedeutet das, dass Dein Objekt weniger, als 1 Schritt tätigen muss, um ans Ziel zu gelangen. Also kannst du das Objekt jetzt einfach auf die Zielkoordinaten setzen und die Bewegung somit abschliessen.


----------

